# Bettafix for Ick?



## elleabee (Dec 22, 2013)

Hi there,
I am pretty sure my little guy has ick. He has a few white spots on him and throws himself into plants and decor.

He also has been hanging out in the corner of his tank.. lethargic and not his usual peppy self.

I have bettafix for fins- can that be used for ick?

Thanks


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

No - if you have an adjustable heater get the temp up to at least 86 for 2 weeks. If you don't, you can use a med like quick cure - I've had nothing but good experiences with it.

Are you sure that it's ich? There are other things with which it can be confused.


----------



## oceanbetta11 (Jan 4, 2014)

could you post a pic of him cause i really cant tell without seeing him


----------



## elleabee (Dec 22, 2013)

jaysee said:


> No - if you have an adjustable heater get the temp up to at least 86 for 2 weeks. If you don't, you can use a med like quick cure - I've had nothing but good experiences with it.
> 
> Are you sure that it's ich? There are other things with which it can be confused.



I do have an adjustable heat, however at its max it gets the tank to about 80.
I am not 100% sure that it is ich, but because he is in a split tank with another betta I want to make sure it gets treated as I have read it can be very contagious.
A little background... He was getting rips in his fin, so I was doing 50% water changes everyday with aq. salt. He got another big rip, so I did a 90% water change, cleaned the gravel and took everything out of this side of the tank that could be causing the rips. I suspect that he has been catching his fin because of how much and with how much force he uses to throw himself against things.

What else could it be if not that?


----------



## elleabee (Dec 22, 2013)

oceanbetta11 said:


> could you post a pic of him cause i really cant tell without seeing him


He is a pale purple so it is a little hard to see the white spots, but I will give it a go!


----------



## oceanbetta11 (Jan 4, 2014)

elleabee said:


> He is a pale purple so it is a little hard to see the white spots, but I will give it a go!


ok


----------



## elleabee (Dec 22, 2013)

Okay.
So here are the pictures of his fins.
The others are pictures of what started as a hole, turned into a rip and the newest rip in his tail.
He is usually very spunky and yesterday and today he is just hanging out in the corner, resting his head on the heather suction cup.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The first few pics look like its ich. I would treat the other fish as well if they share water. Ich is very easy to treat and takes time to kill the fish so don't worry too much. You have a few days to come up with and implement a plan before the infection becomes and infestation, which is when things become more critical. Once a fish is infested (spots covering the fish), treatment is required ASAP. If you can't get the temp to 86 then I would medicate with quick cure. There are other methods of treating it but those are my top two preferred.


----------



## elleabee (Dec 22, 2013)

jaysee said:


> The first few pics look like its ich. I would treat the other fish as well if they share water. Ich is very easy to treat and takes time to kill the fish so don't worry too much. You have a few days to come up with and implement a plan before the infection becomes and infestation, which is when things become more critical. Once a fish is infested (spots covering the fish), treatment is required ASAP. If you can't get the temp to 86 then I would medicate with quick cure. There are other methods of treating it but those are my top two preferred.


Thanks very much. Should I do a 50% water change with medicated water?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I always followed the instructions for quick cure and it worked every time. I think that the heat method is better or id still use it - especially because heat doesn't stain anything blue. You'll want to remove any light colored caves and stuff during the treatment. Let it air dry - will kill any parasites that may be on the decor.


----------



## elleabee (Dec 22, 2013)

I am trying my heater to see just how high I can take it a little at a time here.
To use the heat method what all is involved

(thanks for your help btw!)


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I used to do daily water changes and vacuums like they say to but have long since stopped that. The heat treatment kills the parasites so doing water changes and vacuums removes dead parasites, which do not reinfect fish. All I do is raise the temp to 88 and leave it there for 2 weeks. That's it. In my experience it is no less effective than doing the daily changes and all - otherwise I would have gone back to doing all that extra work. No sense administering a treatment that doesn't work.


----------



## elleabee (Dec 22, 2013)

I guess I should ask too if my snails will be okay in the temperature or should I take them out?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

What kind of snail?


----------



## oceanbetta11 (Jan 4, 2014)

yep you could treat him with aquarium salt one teaspoon per gallon and fin rot medicine too sorry for beeing late
and hope he gets better


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

The fin will heal all on its own as long as the water quality is good.


----------



## elleabee (Dec 22, 2013)

So far everything looks good as far as water quality goes. PH 7, Ammonia fluctuates below 0.25.
Filtered heated tank...
I have my heater on max after a gradual increase- is this hot enough or should I get some medication?

AND- they are apple snails.


----------



## elleabee (Dec 22, 2013)

OOPS- MAX has resulted in 82...83 degrees.. important info to answer my question lol


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

If you can't get it higher than that then i would medicate.

I think I've put apple (mystery) snails through the treatment. I know my trumpet snails endure the treatment over and over and over again, since I treat all new fish.


----------

